# just opened my eggsack O.o



## delta (Nov 30, 2004)

uh, i mean my G. rosea eggsack   


























enjoy  :clap:


----------



## versus (Nov 30, 2004)

congratz! :clap:


----------



## Washout (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats got to be a good feeling opening that up and seeing the little eggs with legs!


----------



## delta (Nov 30, 2004)

Washout said:
			
		

> Thats got to be a good feeling opening that up and seeing the little eggs with legs!


yes, especially when you didn't mate her before :?  
must be a mated WC what i got here   

cheers


----------



## priZZ (Nov 30, 2004)

Na dann, glückwunsch!


----------



## Joe1968 (Nov 30, 2004)

wow 4'', that is one HUGE eggsack you got there. I did a quick count and I see aprox about 260ish eggs. Lucky you.


----------



## Joe1968 (Nov 30, 2004)

LOL, my bad I just realized you guys are in europe, you guys use the metric system, so thats 4 cm not inches, LOL.


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 30, 2004)

wow that is awsome to see congrats man and have fun..


----------



## Pheonixx (Nov 30, 2004)

congratz on the sac success.  good luck!


----------



## H-D (Nov 30, 2004)

Those are great pix, congrats on your brood.  I should be expecting mine around Christmas time.  Are you going to keep all of your slings??


----------



## ccpizza (Nov 30, 2004)

*How many days?*

Were these pics taken at 30 days or like 25  

Curious because ours is on her sack for the fifth day now 

dj,cc & Rosie


----------



## delta (Dec 1, 2004)

hey, thx guys - i'll do my best 




			
				H-D said:
			
		

> Those are great pix, congrats on your brood.  I should be expecting mine around Christmas time.  Are you going to keep all of your slings??


 i'll keep 10 for myself and the rest should make some other ppl happy 




			
				ccpizza said:
			
		

> Were these pics taken at 30 days or like 25


 puh, good question. i saw the eggsack the first time at nov. 02, but i don't know when she dropped it exactly. 
 try your luck after 5-6 weeks. it's a good time 

 cheers


----------



## cricket54 (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow congradulations! Looks like all the eggs were good ones too. Gonna have some fun now. Lots of luck with the brood!

Sharon


----------



## delta (Dec 23, 2004)

small update 

sweet little devils  



i didn't count them all yet, maybe today.. :} 

cheers


----------



## Lochala (Dec 23, 2004)

Can they move yet?


----------



## delta (Dec 23, 2004)

Sam Shirley said:
			
		

> Can they move yet?


only with their legs right now. i think one week(molt) more and they can walk


----------



## Lochala (Dec 23, 2004)

That's nice. Do their legs move in a coordinated manner, or do they just twitch?


----------



## delta (Dec 23, 2004)

well, each leg after another.. but can not crawl


----------



## Lochala (Dec 23, 2004)

That must be neat looking. I can't wait till my Gbb matures; I would love to breed her.


----------



## delta (Dec 31, 2004)

and an update again - my little devils are getting darker  :clap: 













i wish you all a happy new year!

cheers


----------



## Bearskin10 (Dec 31, 2004)

Very cool and congrats, nice pics by the way. I have about one more week until I open up my P. cambridgei sac and am hoping they will be at the eggs with legs stage. Get a count on them yet? Greg


----------



## Lochala (Dec 31, 2004)

They are so weird looking but in a good way.


----------



## delta (Dec 31, 2004)

Bearskin10 said:
			
		

> Very cool and congrats, nice pics by the way. I have about one more week until I open up my P. cambridgei sac and am hoping they will be at the eggs with legs stage. Get a count on them yet? Greg


i wish you good luck 
and nope, i didn't count them yet - i keep them in 3 'incubators' and on the pic is only the one "group" to see. i wait till they can crawl, should be easier 



			
				Lochala said:
			
		

> They are so weird looking but in a good way.


 indeed 

cheers


----------



## Lochala (Dec 31, 2004)

So, how are they doing now?


----------



## delta (Jan 1, 2005)

Lochala said:
			
		

> So, how are they doing now?


still making a kind of "gymnastic" (moving their legs here and there) but can not crawl.. the temp. here is about ~ 22 °C so they need till now 10 days for each molt.
looking at the eggsack build-day 02.11.04, ( [now] 01.01.05 ) they are growing slow at this temperature (near to chiles one) and should reach the age of ~ 25 years


----------



## Kaulback (Jan 1, 2005)

How are you going to manage to take care of them all? Or are you going to give some away/sell some? I would maybe like to try breeding someday but I'd be scared nobody would want any babies and I'd be stuck with way too many...


----------



## delta (Jan 2, 2005)

Kaulback said:
			
		

> How are you going to manage to take care of them all? Or are you going to give some away/sell some? I would maybe like to try breeding someday but I'd be scared nobody would want any babies and I'd be stuck with way too many...


hi,

i want to keep 10 for myself and sell the rest. shouldn't be a problem - at least here in germany.

a pic from today, finally 







cheers


----------



## manville (Jan 2, 2005)

How many are there? Congrats!


----------



## delta (Jan 2, 2005)

still too hard to count.. everything you can see now is a lot of moving legs 

some of them just started to walk around the incubator


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 2, 2005)

nice molting pic! it's great when you can observe them up close like that, just fascinating....congrats


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 3, 2005)

Congrats on the eggsack, do you have any shots of the male and female by any chance? Great pics,


James


----------



## delta (Jan 3, 2005)

hey, thx 







thats the mom. 
i don't know the male - never had one, heh. i bought her and some months later i had the babies  :? 

cheers


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 4, 2005)

delta said:
			
		

> hey, thx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WC i bet, lucky you! Have fun with the lil babies!



James


----------



## jdcarrel (Jan 4, 2005)

keep on with the updates.   great pics.


----------



## delta (Jan 5, 2005)

kornordie said:
			
		

> keep on with the updates.   great pics.


as you wish 













cheers


----------

